
Guillotine Placed Outside Jeff Bezos' D.C. Home by Anti-Amazon Protesters - koolba
https://www.newsweek.com/amazon-jeff-bezos-washington-dc-protest-guillotine-social-media-video-1514279
======
thinkingemote
The organisation is called "Abolish The Now" and they want to abolish (not
just defund) the police, close all prisons and end Amazon.

The article and quotes from the organisers say that the target is the company,
no one is calling for Mr Bezo's head (at least using words).

~~~
Kiro
"guillotine jeff bezos" is nothing new and some definitely means it literally,
although it has more or less become a meme with change.org petitions for
guillotining him etc. But there are alot of people that are serious about
"violent revolution" being the only way to true freedom.

~~~
AlexTWithBeard
"Shouting fire in a crowded theater" is also a "meme". But doing so would
still be extremely irresponsible.

~~~
pjc50
As is "when the looting starts the shooting starts".

~~~
derision
If someone is trying to break into my business and loot it they should expect
to get shot. Why can we not use violent force against violent force?

~~~
pjc50
Is that or is that not a death threat, though? Threatening to use lethal force
[with conditions] is still threatening lethal force.

Would it be acceptable (if ludicrous) to keep a guillotine on your own
property with a "for rioters" sign on? How about "for Jeff Bezos"?

Conversely is it OK to acquire a self-defence weapon and stand outsize Bezos'
house brandishing it?

~~~
AlexTWithBeard
The key word in your statement above: to keep a guillotine on _your own_
property. Trespassers will be shot. My home - my castle.

Brandishing a weapon outside someone else's house does not look like a self-
defense.

------
YarickR2
I wonder if this will be tagged as hate speech and death threat

~~~
jgwil2
In what way is it hate speech?

~~~
hackeraccount
It's certainly not a message of love.

~~~
jgwil2
Hate speech doesn't mean messages of hatred in general, it means it's
targeting a persecuted group.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech)

------
diegoperini
It's okay to argue that someone should go to jail. It is definitely not okay
to demonstrate a threat via 18th century public execution devices.

------
haunter
According to the new reddit rules this is ok

~~~
AlexTWithBeard
Sorry, for those waking up from a century-long hibernation, what the new
reddit rule is?

~~~
haunter
[https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/rules-
reporting/acc...](https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/rules-
reporting/account-and-community-restrictions/promoting-hate-based-identity-or)

>While the rule on hate protects such groups, it does not protect all groups
or all forms of identity. For example, the rule does not protect groups of
people who are in the majority or who promote such attacks of hate.

~~~
AlexTWithBeard
This is lamentable.

When I went through my corporate training, one of the things they said was
that we all are a minority in some sense. Some are disabled, some have accent,
some were raised by a single parent.

Somewhat naive, but that was an eye-opener for me, an indication that we're
all together in this boat.

Saying that some minorities are more minor than others certainly doesn't help.

------
Kiro
Why was this flagged and why can't I vouch for it?

~~~
grzm
Vouching is for things that are [dead]. It’s marked [flagged] because enough
users have clicked the flag link.

------
losthobbies
nonsensical stuff.

------
karl11
This is gross.

~~~
gtvwill
Almost as gross as the mass hoarding of resources by an individual.

~~~
angelbar
Dont buy at Amazon, dont vote politician that protect him, If you found a
abnormality in its finances you need to declare it

------
TMWNN
Meanwhile, we are told by the city councilor for the Seattle district with
CHAZ that the real cause of the murder of two teens by CHAZ "security" is not
taxing Amazon enough
([https://twitter.com/cmkshama/status/1277686578068942848?s=20](https://twitter.com/cmkshama/status/1277686578068942848?s=20)).

This is what happens, Mr. Bezos, when you pay the Danegeld by trying to out-
woke the woke.

